# 2007 Auto-Sleeper Amethyst Auto ?



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

A friend is interested in a 2007 Auto-Sleeper Amethyst with a Ford 2.4 Diesel engine and auto box and has asked my advice. Why, I have no idea as I have more than enough trouble sorting my own out after thinking I'd got it right, but there you go. 

So any comments please? I believe the Amethyst still had the monocoque body so that should be in its favour but that's about all I know. Any known problems with conversion or chassis? Grateful for any replies.

Ron


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

we had a 1998 Amethyst which, as you say, is a monocoque body so damp ingress is much less likely. From memory we had no major issues with it.

Ours was a manual version so I can't comment on the auto box. The only thing I did find is that the transit base was a lot more "agricultural" than the Fiat Ducato's that I owned before it, and since. I'm not sure what changes had been made to the Transit by 2007 but it may have been improved from the 1998 version.

Phil


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Phil that's an encouraging start.


----------

